
Paul Buchheit amused by Likewithyou's camtoy - pg
http://www.iminlikewithyou.com/camtoys/play/1414
======
mattculbreth
Hey that's cool. How'd they do it? I guess some sort of logic to look for
movement in the image and put the stars around it?

~~~
sethjohn
Flash (and other) video compression uses a similar algorithm to look for parts
of a video that are more static. (To avoid re-sending information about a
static background, for example.) I'd guess it's a modification from
compression technology.

to avoid re-sending information about a static background for example. I
wonder if they built theirs from scratch or just modified

~~~
nickb
They're just overlaying sprites (stars in this case) in areas of high deltas
(changes). That's all.

------
far33d
it would be cool if the sprites had some ballistic motion after they were
spawned... with velocity based on the initial direction of the delta that
spawned the sprite + some gravity, maybe some turbulence and random lifespans
and size changes.

I've had too many years making particle effects....

------
zach
Very cool. So this is what Justin was flipping out over at the YC mixer, I
take it?

------
iamwil
Hey, that's one way to flirt with the ladies...casting your spell.

------
plusbryan
That is pretty gosh darn impressive. Good work guys!

